# I NEED EVERYONES HELP!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

It's nothing tragic (although potentially it could be for me. But thats another story..). I need to know if anyone has a photo of a hedgehog standing up. Like, standing up on a dish or something. I'm finishing up my portfolio to send into a school (last minute of course :roll: ) and I had to scrap my t-rex riding a bike idea because it was taking too long. So I thought of doing a hedgehog riding a bike. The first assignment has to have a bike in it. The photo is just going to be a reference because I've never drawn a hedgehog before and the drawing has to be in graphite so there's no coloring at all.

If you dont mind, when I finish it I'll of course post it and give you A LOT of credit for helping me out  
-It needs to be a profile or 3/4 view standing up on something.
-I also kind of need these asap because I have to be done with all 3 of my drawings by Sunday night.
THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE IF YOU CAN HELP ME AND SAVE MY LIFE!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe not the best example, but maybe this will help?

[attachment=0:2d800mgu]Pintogirl.JPG[/attachment:2d800mgu]


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

thats a great start! I can use that for now but I need to see the whole thing. Feet and all. Thank you!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 0147_n.jpg


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_n3jrT3sJkR8/R ... edgie3.jpg

?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

11swedishfish said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_n3jrT3sJkR8/R8xsDDDCNeI/AAAAAAAAALM/Zd_nFG_BwJ0/s400/hedgie3.jpg
> 
> ?


That's awesome :lol:


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

Sarahg said:


> 11swedishfish said:
> 
> 
> > http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_n3jrT3sJkR8/R8xsDDDCNeI/AAAAAAAAALM/Zd_nFG_BwJ0/s400/hedgie3.jpg
> ...


Its amazing the things google digs up


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a european hedgie standing up


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

11swedishfish said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_n3jrT3sJkR8/R8xsDDDCNeI/AAAAAAAAALM/Zd_nFG_BwJ0/s400/hedgie3.jpg
> 
> ?


haha thats so cute!

Thanks everyone! with all of these put together I think I can do it!!!  we'll see.....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You need a pic of a hedgie standing, right? How's this:










Sorry...couldn't resist...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)




----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> You need a pic of a hedgie standing, right? How's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing came up, I cant see it :\

PJM thats a good one, thank you


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's just a picture of Sonic...<sigh>...


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh Sonic.... hahahaha 
Wouldnt it be cool if hedgehog's were blue?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lpercz said:


> Oh Sonic.... hahahaha
> Wouldnt it be cool if hedgehog's were blue?


Only the boys...and girls could be pink...the babies would be magenta!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sonic.... hahahaha
> ...


Imagine if their quills were the colors of the rainbow? And no two were alike? Like Zebra's. That'd be awesome. And they pooped pure gold. All of us would be rich!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

lpercz said:


> And they pooped pure gold. All of us would be rich!


Wow. Abrowndog would be millionaire, Prick-Zilla poops 5 inches logs!  :lol:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

5 inches?!  Wow! what a trooper. I'm impressed. Perhaps she poops diamonds.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

As I promised!

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9969


----------

